# Pics from R100 at augusta archers



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought I would share some pic i took from the r100 this past weekend at augusta archers, these are from the african range we were only able to shoot sat,


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

pics


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Great pics, sucks that I left VA  I would have loved to go


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

pics


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

here's the last of the pics i hope everyone enjoys them if there's a r100 close to you i would definalty try and make it


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad you had A good Time , Looks Like Andy smoked you Guys .


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

*R100*

Had a awesome time shooting with you(Wes), Roger and Andy. We always have a great time when we are shooting up or shooting the woods down. The excitement on Andys face was worth the trip. Maybe next time we can do both courses.


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

i made it to the one in sedalia missouri and it was a blast. they have some very cool targets.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

we will have to do both course next time andy is still talking about it


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> we will have to do both course next time andy is still talking about it


If we would have known ya'll were coming we would have shot behind ya. I would have loved to watch Andy shoot.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pictures


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

gonna be here in KY this weekend ... I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!

looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pictures Wes. Got to love seeing the youngsters having that fun.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

great photos. haven't seen most of those targets, such as giraffe and big elephant creature. where they rineharts? the ladder would have been helpful. and was the hanging one a giant bat? looked like fun.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

they were all rineharts the large targets are fiberglass with the kill section made of rinehart foam, that one target is a hanging bat when you shoot him you had to wait for him to stop swinging before the next person could shoot


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Our group didn't wait for it to stop swinging. It was raining so we shot as soon as we were ready. One 12, mine, a couple 8's and a 5. We were all just happy to hit it, including me! Had to time the shot!


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

vaguru said:


> Our group didn't wait for it to stop swinging. It was raining so we shot as soon as we were ready. One 12, mine, a couple 8's and a 5. We were all just happy to hit it, including me! Had to time the shot!


We didnt wait either and I as well shot a 12. I tell you what, that was an awesome shoot.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

I am hating the weather man right now. He was calling for 80% rain for Sunday. I couldn't make Saturday. It probably never even rained. :angry:
Thanks for posting the pics. Does anyone know if they will be back next year?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Hanover Hydro said:


> I am hating the weather man right now. He was calling for 80% rain for Sunday. I couldn't make Saturday. It probably never even rained. :angry:
> Thanks for posting the pics. Does anyone know if they will be back next year?


Sunday was beautiful. It rained a bit after we finished and were waiting for the door prizes. sunday was the best day by far though.

They said it sounded like they would have it agian next year. They had 275 shooters the first day and 300 the second day. The guy said that those were good number s for it being the first year they had it.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

great pics always wanted to make a r100 just havent made it yet


----------



## cmorrison (May 27, 2010)

thats a nice shoot.


----------

